# Is it even worth it....



## junosnotit (Jul 1, 2020)

I applied last Sunday and it’s been really confusing. My phone interview was last Monday at 11am and I never got the call. Workday updated to “No Longer Considered” later that day. I called HR around 4-5pm and they scheduled a makeup phone interview for Tuesday(I SWEAR). Then Tuesday came and I didn’t get a call. I called them an hour after and they were like “Oh this is junosnotit right?” and proceeded to explain it was actually for Wednesday. So I thought it was just my mistake.
Come Wednesday and no call. 

I didn’t bother calling because I thought they were trying to ignore me you know. After my friend forced me to call them Thursday, the hiring manager said she never’s talked to me(I said this is junosnotit I’ve talked to you before) and she asked when could I come in for an in person interview on Friday. I said 4pm would be good. Friday comes and I get there and she’s already left. They said wait for a lead to interview me. The interview went well but in the middle she said “oh it says here you were supposed to come at 11am”. Which I knew I would NEVER say 11am. I always want time to review common questions and refresh my memory in the morning which is why I picked 4pm. 

Anyways after the interview she shows me around and gives me a free coffee. This might be too specific. Anyways she said I would get a call from the hiring manager soon and it’s been 3 business days so far. From this “forum” I know that usually means I didn’t get the job. However, I checked Workday yesterday and now it says “In Progress”. I got the rejection letter last Monday so are they just doing that so they can send me another one? Sorry this is long......


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2020)

This is going to sound like a weird question but do you have an obvious disability like being in a wheelchair or CP, something like that?
It's not an insult, I promise.

What you just went through sounds exactly like the run around some of the clients I work with have gotten.
First they have an interview then they don't.
The people are REAL friendly when they come in but drop off the face of the earth later.
They give our people a constant runaround and are never really honest about what's going on.

I'm not saying that is what is happening to you.
I don't know but it sure fucking sounds like it.

Sometimes it's just best to cut your loses and find something else.
It sounds like you hit a store that is not worth your time.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 1, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> What you just went through sounds exactly like the run around some of the clients I work with have gotten.
> First they have an interview then they don't. The people are REAL friendly when they come in but drop off the face of the earth later. They give our people a constant runaround and are never really honest about what's going on.


Sadly, far too common. Employers will go through the motions of offering interviews to applicants who might not fit the profile of an ideal hire, but who tick certain boxes (disability status, race, age) so the employer can demonstrate EEOC compliance.  So they are obeying the letter of the law.  This leaves a lot of applicants really disillusioned, since the interviewers are MUCH friendlier and more upbeat/encouraging than they are when they are seriously considering a candidate. Sad.


----------



## junosnotit (Jul 1, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> This is going to sound like a weird question but do you have an obvious disability like being in a wheelchair or CP, something like that?
> It's not an insult, I promise.
> 
> What you just went through sounds exactly like the run around some of the clients I work with have gotten.
> ...





jackandcat said:


> Sadly, far too common. Employers will go through the motions of offering interviews to applicants who might not fit the profile of an ideal hire, but who tick certain boxes (disability status, race, age) so the employer can demonstrate EEOC compliance.  So they are obeying the letter of the law.  This leaves a lot of applicants really disillusioned, since the interviewers are MUCH friendlier and more upbeat/encouraging than they are when they are seriously considering a candidate. Sad.


No, I don’t have any disabilities. I think I’m just gonna move on to the next store. Thank you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2020)

Spot may not have any hours now.


----------



## Loading (Jul 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot may not have any hours now.



My store has been hiring like crazy, we have had 10 new Guest Advocates in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2020)

junosnotit said:


> No, I don’t have any disabilities. I think I’m just gonna move on to the next store. Thank you!


I think you should seek out some medical advice, like @commiecorvus said, this is not normal behavior.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2020)

Planosss said:


> I think you should seek out some medical advice, like @commiecorvus said, this is not normal behavior.



Careful there Sunny Jim, that's not what I said at all.
If you misunderstood my point, let me explain it.
The way the store was mistreating the OP was similar to the way employers mistreat my clients.
I was in no way intimating the OP has a disability.
Don't do that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Careful there Sunny Jim, that's not what I said at all.
> If you misunderstood my point, let me explain it.
> The way the store was mistreating the OP was similar to the way employers mistreat my clients.
> I was in no way intimating the OP has a disability.
> Don't do that.


Understood.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks like this one was solved.


----------

